# Marinated Shrimp



## Raine (Mar 18, 2005)

1/3 c vegetable oil
1/4 c white wine vinegar
2 t fresh tarragon, chopped
1 t sugar
1 t dijon mustard
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1/8 t salt
1/8 t freshly ground pepper
2 T sun-dried tomatoes, chopped
12 to 18 cooked jumbo shrimp, tails on

In a large re-sealable plastic bag combine all ingriedents, except shrimp. Seal bag, and shake to mix. Add shrimp, seal bag. Refigerate overnight, turning bag occasionally.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 19, 2005)

wow - another good one Rainee - I absolutely love tarragon!!!


----------



## Raine (Mar 19, 2005)

I was wondering too, if you could do this with uncooked shrimp, and then grill or saute them?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 19, 2005)

I've marinated and skewered raw prawns and grilled them and they turned out wonderful! If you did use marinated raw shrimp and grilled them maybe you could baste the shrimp five minutes before you take them off the grill to ensure the flavor of the marinade stays true. Hm. I hope that made sense, I wasn't exactly an English major!  Just an idea! ;-)


----------



## auntdot (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe Rainee.

One time my in-laws popped in (they usually called first, but it was some unusual situation).

Did have some shrimp that had been intended for a different fate. Marinated them (after quickly shelling and deveining) in bottled Italian dressing for a few minutes while we got the coals going.

That, and a few cocktails, gave us enough time to put together a dinner.

Your recipe, that I copied, thank you again so very much, seems so much better but sometimes ya gotta go with what you have on hand.

Have used Italian dressing for a quick marinade on steak, and it works.

I wonder if anyone wrote a book on what to cook when unexpected company is there and the cupboard is bare.


----------



## Raine (Mar 19, 2005)

You may be on to something ther.


----------

